# Vancouver, Washington



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

They are about to start a new SA group in Vancouver, Wa. I am one of the people signed up to be in it, but they are not going to start it if they don't get enough people who are interested in joining. So, if you live in Vancouver, Washington or know somebody who does, let me know. I really need for this group to start up. I know there is already one in Seattle but obviously, that is too far north for me to travel. :sas


----------

